# Elective Residence visa - booking flight to Italy



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

I will have my consulate visit in several weeks to apply for the Elective Residence visa, to start on June 15 this year. My question is around the booking of the airline flight, as I know you must have your ticket in hand as one of the documents to show during this process.
Does your arrival date in Italy have to be the exact date your visa begins? For example, since my visa date start would be June 15, does this mean i need to depart LA on June 14 so that I arrive in Italy on June 15 and my passport is stamped on that exact day? (flying from west coast of US so must depart day before).
Also, does it matter to the consulate what your return date is? I don't expect to be using the return portion of my ticket so should I just pick a random day as far out in the future as allowed by the airline (I've heard the latest return date you can get in 364 days out) and use that date?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sancerre said:


> Does your arrival date in Italy have to be the exact date your visa begins?


No, but it shouldn't be any earlier (for obvious reasons), and the consulate is free to start your visa on your flight's arrival date.

....Consequently I don't understand your question. Are you asking whether the visa once issued is still valid if you postpone your flight by, say, a week? Yes, within reason.



> Also, does it matter to the consulate what your return date is? I don't expect to be using the return portion of my ticket so should I just pick a random day as far out in the future as allowed by the airline (I've heard the latest return date you can get in 364 days out) and use that date?


Yes, it certainly can. ER visas are issued to residents (hence the "R"), and the consulates expect you to demonstrate a serious intention to reside in Italy for at least greater than one calendar year. A return ticket even 364 days ahead is _inconsistent_ with that requirement. (Not necessarily fatal but inconsistent.) So, to reduce the risk of visa rejection, either you purchase a one-way ticket (hint: check Norwegian out of Los Angeles, or use frequent flyer points if you have them), or you buy an "open return" ticket.


----------



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks BBC Watcher. It's good to hear that I can buy a one way ticket, as that is my preference. Someone else had told me I needed to have a round trip ticket to show at the consulate so I appreciate you sharing this information.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sancerre said:


> Someone else had told me I needed to have a round trip ticket to show at the consulate so I appreciate you sharing this information.


For shorter term visas you do. Is this someone reliable? Is it the consulate itself, for example?

Caution: There is some risk of a visa denial. However, you can purchase a fully refundable one-way ticket then get any other ticket after you have a visa in hand. You're not required to use the ticket you submitted with your visa application.


----------

